# Amusing dog names



## Rinchan (Jan 4, 2011)

Have you ever run into a dog who's name make you laugh a little?

Someone on my street named their pomeranian Godzilla. They sometimes shorten his name to just God. I imagine this dog having small dog syndrom unlike any I've ever encountered with a name like that XD When people walk by the yard and if the dog is out and starts to bark, people will say "stay away from God's lawn!" "God doesn't want you in front of his house!" or "You pissed off God!"

Another person, had a male minature poodle, and always gets the full froo froo show cut. His name is Chuck Norris. And the owners make several Chuck Norris jokes about their dog XD

I always find bull dogs that have amusing names. I met a female named Princess XD and I always seem to run into male bull dogs with proper English names like William, Winston, Edward, Charles ect.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

My roommates boyfriend's dog's name is Neeples. As in nipples said all cutsey-like. Their cat's name is something like that too but I can't for the life of me remember what it is. They don't take the greatest care of their pets though (they like them and care about them but don't know anything really and don't care to), so I tend to roll my eyes at those names. Neeples is a mystery mix that he bred himself 13 years ago (cringe).

My grandparent's dog who passed away when I was in my early teens was named Stretch, because they let the kids name him and he was your average sleepy puppy and stretched a lot, lol. I never really thought about what a weird name that was until recently. I just grew up with it, lol. He was a daschund/beagle mix and the gentlest, quietest animal I've ever met.

My parent's chocolate lab who was recently PTS was named Buckeye. We all thought it was just a horrible name and none of cared about sports but he was older when we got him and none of us had the heart to change his name.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Had friends once with two dogs that were constantly searching under the table for crumbs. Their names were Kirby and Hoover.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a dog called Who


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm a fan of my dog's names. And I have given some good ones to other pets. I will eventually own pups named Corncob Jenkins and Mr. Sweaters.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=58d_1186414514


----------



## indiana (May 27, 2010)

I've met a pitbull mix named Tofu, and two Bostons (both rescues that came with the names) named Meatball and Pepperoni. Food-dog names crack me up. 

I loved a Brussels I met named Eewee (lol)


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

My fathers dear and departed dogs name was Askit.
As in

Person: What a cute dog, whats his name?
Dad: Ask it.

Ha. Ha Ha. 

He was a good boy.

And well, shes not a dog, but I own a cat named simply, "soft".


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

TWAB you need to own a dog named Dr Teeth


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I have an acquaintance who says they know a chocolate lab named Chokula Chocobot. I hope it's true, because it makes me giggle every time I think about it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

People always get a laugh out of two of our dog's names. Roomba and Eureka. Yes they were named after the vacuum cleaners.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> TWAB you need to own a dog named Dr Teeth


I have a patient named Dr. Teeth, lol.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I heard about some cats named Rhyme and Reason. I thought that was funny. And I've met a Whippet named Twiggy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Xeph said:


> TWAB you need to own a dog named Dr Teeth


I will add it to the list.


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

I knew someone who had 2 Rotties named Smith and Wesson, lol..and another person had a cat named Deeogee( get it, DOG?)


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

My nephew found a stray min pin over the winter, in the parking lot where he worked, freezing to death and shivering in piles of snow out by the dumpster. He took him home and named him Hubert. My other nephew eventually took him in and renamed him Frankie we like that better.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

My girlfriend grew up with friends who had a dog named Deeogee  and also had a dog named Chubby... because he was the cubbiest puppy in the litter.

My friends growing up had schnauzers named Mario Mario and Luigi Mario. But they were weird and instead of pronouncing the correctly, they were THOSE people who called them MARE-e-oh and Loo-iggy. And they were serious. Drove my brother and I insane, especially when playing the game with them!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Curbside Prophet said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=58d_1186414514


lol, I had a foal once that was challenging to work with and from day one. My friend said one day, 'You know, he is never going to know his name, because you say all the time, 'you little sh*t'. lol


----------



## SpiderGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw a pug named Pyg, and two different Brussels Griffons one named Stewie (stewie griffon get it?) and another name Sprout. (brussle sprout!)


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

We've got a Jimmy Dean at the clinic.. he's a wiener dog.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Curbside Prophet said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=58d_1186414514


LOL! My best friend in HS, her dad had a cockateal named Sh!$head.

I should have named my Boston "Bean" Hahaha


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

My friend did have a great dane named Poodle.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I once met two Daschunds called Salami and Pepperoni. Both were reddish-brown, of course.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

My sis in law let her kids name one of their dogs. 'Licky'.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

I knew a girl with a St. Bernard named Steve...I don't know why but for some reason that strikes me as funny!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

My yorkie/shih tzu mix is named Bean and my white mini schnauzer is named Moo.


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a friend with two rabbits named Eli and Lilly, which I find ridiculously clever.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I love the name our Tibetan came with, Fraggle, it really suits him. We also had a cat named Kissyfur, shortened to Kiss most of the time. DH hated it, he used to joke that when he stuck his head out the door to call the cat home "Kiss,Kiss,Kiss..." all the women in the neighborhood would come running lol.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I had two dwarf rabbits as a teen, a white male and a gray female. They were called D'Artagnan and Constance.
I had a crocodile gecko called Yoda as well. Ugly he was.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

There's a husky around here named Philip, and a pug named Turtle.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

It would seem appropriate to name a Dachshund
*Oscar* or *Meyer* or both !


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

GypsyJazmine said:


> I knew a girl with a St. Bernard named Steve...I don't know why but for some reason that strikes me as funny!


There are certain "human" names that I find hilariously funny when bestowed upon dogs. Steve would fall into that category for me.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

My friend's horse's registered name is Dirty Dirt (barn name Kirby).
I know of another horse named Yeast (registered name and barn name).

My grandparent's had a dog named Puppy. 

....Sassafras I'd say "Squash" is quite unique


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

My parents' Poodle mix is Lord Pip Vader (called Pip) and their Chihuahua mix is Princess Leia Twinklebell (called Twink).

Steve is pretty hilarious. I think it would be even funnier for some little fuzzy dog. Can you imagine a mini Poodle named Steve?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

GypsyJazmine said:


> I knew a girl with a St. Bernard named Steve...I don't know why but for some reason that strikes me as funny!


This struck me funny because my ex-husband's name is Steve. I bet they are both just as big and drool just as much! LOL

Growing up we had a neighbor with 3 black cats of 3 different sizes and a black dog. The cats were Elder, Tweenie, and Younger and the dog was Dumbie! :suspicious:

At the daycare, there was a beautiful white GSD female that really deserved a beautiful name like Isis, Frost, Snow or something but the people let the kids name her...she was Booger. :doh:

Oh and my pure white Husky/GSD/Lab mix that was my first dog was named Casper but my brother tried everything to bribe me to name him Spot!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a friend with a chihuahua named Thor. One of my co-workers has a dog named Moray, like the eel -- he asked his son what he wanted to call the dog, and the son picked that name out of thin air. A former co-worker has a pure white cat named Purple. We have a cat named Allin -- he came to us with that name, and it seems normal to us now, but it seems to amuse people.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> One of my co-workers has a dog named Moray, like the eel -- he asked his son what he wanted to call the dog, and the son picked that name out of thin air.


I know someone with a cat named elephant. She had let her young son name the cat, and it is grey. 

3Lab, Squash is unique, but it wasn't my idea so I didn't want to crow about it.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Oh and my pure white Husky/GSD/Lab mix that was my first dog was named Casper but my brother tried everything to bribe me to name him Spot!


My heart cat was named Spot. She was named after Data's cat on Star Trek: TNG, but she was also black and white.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I walk with a female cockapoo named Oscar; I have no idea why she has that name. A co-worker has cats named Mouse and Monkey (so cute).

I tried to name a parakeet Lloyd when I was younger. My parents insisted on calling him Birdie because they hated the name so much.


----------



## bulldavis (Aug 7, 2010)

At my dog park there is a Dumpster and a Monkey Dog


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

My sister named her Yorkie Max, short for maxipad.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

aero4ever said:


> My sister named her Yorkie Max, short for maxipad.


Oh my gosh, this reminds me of a friend in high school. One of their family dogs was a papillon named Pappy. Of course she called the dog "Pap Smear":der:


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I have Abe Stinkin.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

There was a beat up looking Bull Terrier I wanted that probably would have been named Mickey Rourke, Mister for short.

Plus a mangy American Bulldog that was begging to be called Po Boy.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a Chesapeake Bay Retriever that I adopted from a client when she was an adult named... Chessie. I always thought about changing it to Jessie or Bessie or something but I kept it even though it was slightly embarrassing because she was already 7 years old when I got her.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

My niece has a cat named Pooty. I think she just thought it sounded cutesy. But one day, a friend called and asked what she was doing, and my niece replied "oh, just layin here petting my Pooty".....then there was a long, awkward silence....and her friend was like, "um, oh, well....I'll just let you go then".....rofl.


----------



## PretzleDog (Jun 9, 2010)

Years ago my brother had a cat he called "Fuzzy Nuts" because...well, his nuts were fuzzy, lol.

Friends of mine had a cat they named "Piss & Vinegar", Pissy for short.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

My grandmother's cat was named kitty poo, but was renamed Kevin (by my little cousin) after the weird bird thing in Up. 

My cousin's have a cat named kitty boo, so it was funny for a while with kevin's first name.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Ipswitch the English Bulldog. Marco's Mojo is a Pei mix. a cat named "Mycat". 

Zoot is a Boston Terrier and his full name is "Zoot Scoot Riot". Murphy Law is a really doofy lab with no coordination(they named him that for a reason lol)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmm well I know a dog who was from an accidental breeding who's named "Tryst" as an ironic play on his conception


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

osdbmom said:


> My niece has a cat named Pooty. I think she just thought it sounded cutesy. But one day, a friend called and asked what she was doing, and my niece replied "oh, just layin here petting my Pooty".....then there was a long, awkward silence....and her friend was like, "um, oh, well....I'll just let you go then".....rofl.


Lol that's hilarious 

I can't think of very many funny pet names! Growing up I had a rat named Waffle, and a rabbit named Bunnyson (Bunny for short). I named them both, lol! Our family dog was named Abby, short for Abacus, because my mom wanted a dog she could count on... lol! My mom's cat is named Booda because he's got a big Buddha belly... and I think at one point we had a hermit crab named Stone Cold Steve Austin.. :biggrin1:


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

We had a horse named "Pick It N B Dun" and her barn name was Booger.


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

A friend of mine named her dog Pockets.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

My boss has an ACD named Pickles. 

When I was in school, the director of our equestrian program was named Steve Brown. We had a donkey there for a couple semesters named Steve, who was owned by a guy named Bruce Brown, so of course we called the donkey, Steve Brown.

And a couple of interesting horse names that I have encountered (I love horse's registered names)...

Tri Me Out
Found Her At The Bar
Hot Damn HBK 
In A Tizzy N'Co


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

A disc dog named Vertigo.

A pair of 'houlas named Mississippi Slim ("Slim") and Louisiana Jive ("Jive").


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

osdbmom said:


> My niece has a cat named Pooty. I think she just thought it sounded cutesy. But one day, a friend called and asked what she was doing, and my niece replied "oh, just layin here petting my Pooty".....then there was a long, awkward silence....and her friend was like, "um, oh, well....I'll just let you go then".....rofl.


I call my Jonas Pootie. It's his favorite nick name.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

A few years ago we moved into a new place. I could hear the neighbors in their yard, but couldn't see them due to the fence. This guy kept yelling at someone named Bob. He was really rude to him.... telling him where to go, when to sit, when to go inside, etc. 

It wasn't until a few days had passed that I finally caught a look at Bob.... he was a black Lab. LOL!!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

GypsyJazmine said:


> I knew a girl with a St. Bernard named Steve...I don't know why but for some reason that strikes me as funny!


I know 2 cats named Steve. One is Steve Irwin, the other is Cat Stevens. The owner of Steve Irwin also has Mary Poppins and her SIL has a cat named Elizabeth.

My neighbor's dog is named Tupelo (a type of tree, also Elvis Presley's birthplace) and my old co-worker named her dog Corvus (crow/raven).


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, I just remembered! When I was a kid and we lived in Iowa, we lived next door to a family with a very poorly kept yellow lab. I don't remember his name, but we dubbed him Bud... Big ugly dog. :biggrin1:


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

When I was a little kid we had a black lab named Mooch.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I met two GSD pups named Waffles and Butter the other day!


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Years ago, a guy I knew said he was going to name his dog Big Johnson.

Why?

Because when he met women at the dog park, he can ask them if they've seen his (wait for it)...Big Johnson.

Seriously. And he thought that this would help him meet women.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! These are great  I love kinda silly goofy unique names. 

We have a frenchie here named Guppy. Cause she's very small for her age. 

Know a dog named MsDmeanor who they jokingly call Mr Weiner

I met an English Bulldog at a show who was named Pants because she had fawn coloring on her butt/legs that looked like a pair of pants lol. 

We had a puppy in a litter this summer whom we named Dill because he looked like a twin to an older frenchie we had, Pickle.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

An acquaintance we do disc dogs with has 2 rescues named Midnight and 9ish. Those were the times she picked up the dogs lol.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

FilleBelle said:


> My heart cat was named Spot. She was named after Data's cat on Star Trek: TNG, but she was also black and white.


GEES !, does that open up some possibilities !!!
Kirk, Spock, Scottie, Uhura, Chekov, Sulu, then, Picard, Archer, Trip, Riker,
and on and on.......

( See IMDB for other references :wink: )

PS: I just thought of another one...
7 of 9, OHHH my palpitating heart !!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I knew a cat AND a dog named "Damnit"

Also knew a Louisa May Alcat and an old Shih Tzu named Mother Hubbard


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

We had a doxie who came in as Captain Nippon, they later changed it to Nip Nip. Not an improvement.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I forgot about the name of my Shih Tzu's sister (from when I was little).

Itsy Bitsy Demo Babe.

Ugh.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

When I was 2 my aunt gave me a kitten. I named my cat Appy, after my cousin's dog. The dog's name was really Applejack, but they always called him Appy. 

We had a cockatiel named Floyd. I thought it really fit him. 

We had a goat named StormySarah. She was born at our house, and I wanted to name her Sarah after the triceratops in the land before time, and my mom wanted to name her Stormy because there was a storm the night she was born. We compromised by naming her StormySarah. 

My other pets didn't really have weird names, but they do have weird nicknames. My cat (Appy) was nicknamed Mosquito and my dog's nickname is Fly. My dog's other nickname is Dr. Debbie. 

This is a really funny thread.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Oh! Oh! A girl I went to college with had a Cousin with a goat named Hoof Hearted (say it out loud and enjoy a laugh)


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Oh! Oh! A girl I went to college with had a Cousin with a goat named Hoof Hearted (say it out loud and enjoy a laugh)


Hahaha I actually just loled.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

Xeph,
:jaw:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's hilarious! I love it! Hoof Hearted, LOL


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

HA, YEA, but, you actually got to follow the instructions, before you really 'get it" !


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I met a lady at Petsmart whose Shiba Inu was named Dyson...she said that she would have named her Hoover, but she was too expensive to just be Hoover, so Dyson it was. 

When I was a kid, my grandpa bred beagles, so I always ended up with one. I had a beagle named Two and one named Four.

And I had a cow named Cow.


----------



## Rinchan (Jan 4, 2011)

A friend's cousin, between their 3 cats and two dogs, all are named after the spice girls. Scary is a Chiuaua XD and Posh is a fat cat.

My uncle had two siamese cats named Lucy and Ethel. And the names fit quite well.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

theyogachick said:


> I met a lady at Petsmart whose Shiba Inu was named Dyson...she said that she would have named her Hoover, but she was too expensive to just be Hoover, so Dyson it was.



Kim, Web, and Mira are nicknamed Rainbow, Dyson, and Hoover...in reference to their relative proficiency at cleaning things off the floor. Kim never ever misses anything...Web's pretty darn good...Mira will pick things up but only if they are obvious and she is so inclined...


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Hmm well I know a dog who was from an accidental breeding who's named "Tryst" as an ironic play on his conception


Love it!

As a kid there was stray dog we adopted off the road who looked just like a Dingo so "Dingo" it was
I had a goat named "Amazon" as a kid and my sister's goat was Amanda - named after our cousin.
Another pet when I was a kid was Mandy who we adopted from a friend because she ate his grape plants. His name was Joe. So Mandy Joe.
My bird as a kid was officially "Sky" but we all called him "Bird"
We rode a horse next door named "Dandy" who was anything but pleasant.
We had (again as a kid) we had a cat named "Skittles" because those were my Dad's favorite candy at the time
Currently I have a cat officially named Iris but we call her Demon
Our bird's name is Azul (yes he is blue) but we call him Fluff
I had a betta a few years ago named Phineas.
And all of our dogs have human names - Dawson, Sierra and Misty

I was think it is interesting how quickly kids come up with names for animals and how set they are on them but how long most adults take to think over and find the perfect name (generally).


----------



## becksterorange (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a cat once that was deaf. I named him Steph. As in "it's deaf".


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

A cat named Snit because it rhymed with sh*t.

A cat named Piss in Boots because that's what he always did.

Two english bulldogs named Ronald and Raegan.
(And people look at ME funny when I joke that I want to get a second dog named King, Kaki+King) The nicknames for these two are Ronnie and RayRay.

An ACD mix name poudre(french for snow). But yelling Poudre the way it's pronounced...


----------



## Poxgoo (Feb 24, 2011)

I had a neighbor who named his dog Deeyogee. Get it? Dee *(D)* - yo - *(O)* - gee *(G)*


----------



## jenjen (Jul 21, 2010)

We have a female cat named Leonard. My husband got the cat as a kitten long before I met him. He claims he was told it was a male, and he took their word for it and named it Leonard. Not sure how he chose that name even for a MALE kitten... anyway, when he took it to the vet to get neutered he was informed it was a female. He kept the name.

Our real estate agent on our first house purchase was also named Leonard (he was a male). Our daughter was 2 at the time, and we were always nervous she would use the cats name while he was in the house and we'd have to explain that our female cat had the same name as him.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Bella's full name is Isabella Marie Cujo Von-Frankenpuppy. Not really amusing, just an indication of how annoyed I am at her. Goes something like Bella, Isabella, Isabella Marie!!, CUJO, DAMMIT GET OVER HERE. The frankenpuppy part stuck after her surgery when I was calling her frankenpuppy all the time.

My cousin's dog is named Miss Binky Wiggles. By far the dumbest name I've heard in real life.

We've had a lot of silly cat names. Malo (My kitty) is Malo Jesus Juan-Tito Mar. Pretty is Pretty Pretty Pink Butt (don't ask). Then there's been:
Thomas O'bomus 
Scamper (which got shortened to camper)
Eboneezer the Geezer (Ebony)
Boo keetay (Blue)
Pinky (ala "Pinky and The Brain"... and she is so like the character..sweet but maybe not all there)


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, the dogs in my family have pretty normal names ... BUT ... the odd thing is that all their names end in "LA" ... I have Bella, my oldest daughter has Laila and my youngest daughter has Nola. They all come no matter whose name is called. I have a feeling all they're listening to is the LA at the end of their names and don't know that they all have different names. LOL


----------



## bulldavis (Aug 7, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> My grandmother's cat was named kitty poo, but was renamed Kevin (by my little cousin) after the weird bird thing in Up.
> 
> My cousin's have a cat named kitty boo, so it was funny for a while with kevin's first name.


My sister's cat was named Fido.


----------



## ReddRockett (Mar 5, 2011)

SWHouston said:


> PS: I just thought of another one...
> 7 of 9, OHHH my palpitating heart !!! :eyebrows:


My cat's name is Fievel. My Trekkie husband calls him 5 of 9. We also have a Sixpence (6 for short)...so we have 5 and 6!

If we get another cat, she WILL be 7 of 9!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Hmm, let's see: When I worked at Spruce Meadows, we had a horse named Special Edition, his barn name was Special Ed. Our old cat was named Tequila, and when I was a kid at summer camp, the riding stable had a pair of kittens that were collectively referred to as "the klingons", because if you held them up to your shirt, they would sink their claws in and cling to you. The one was named Velcro, can't remember what the other kitten's name was, but it was similar.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

My mom showed a purebred appaloosa years ago who had a single spot between her hind legs. Her name was Spot. Registerd name, Spot-Crotch. Always interesting in the winners circle and the poor horses name was always said with a questionable intonation ("And the winner is!....Spot-Crotch...?")


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I know someone whose dog was named Shithead, like the dog on "The Jerk". Despite the insulting sounding name, that dog is worshiped by his people (no, they didn't have kids). When my son was 3-4ish he overheard them call to him and he thought its name was "Shed". I guess b/c when it's said fluently it could sort of sound like that, and and he'd never heard of the word shithead anyway, so he just figured it was Shed. So that's what they tell children his name is and call it that in the presence of kids.

I also knew someone whose cat was named "Loaf" which I thought was very appropriate. 

I do love the names I've been reading in the previous posts, especially Roomba, Eureeka, and Chokula Chocobot.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

My dachshund's full name is Harper Meier Weiner!


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

My dog's name is Pocky. It's kind of funny around my friends because I'm Asian..and we named our dog an Asian food. 
I also have friends that named their dog Wonton. 
And I'm planning on naming a future dog Ramen.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Kim, Web, and Mira are nicknamed Rainbow, Dyson, and Hoover...in reference to their relative proficiency at cleaning things off the floor. Kim never ever misses anything...Web's pretty darn good...Mira will pick things up but only if they are obvious and she is so inclined...


I call Nubs either Dyson or Kirby depending on how well he's cleaning up the carpet. 

I dunno, I think Nubs is a pretty darn silly name for a Pit Bull...


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I've met a Rottweiler named "Kitty". 

There are a pair of Bernese Mountain Dogs around here named Max and Minnie.

My neurotic, constantly moving, aggressively affectionate male cat is Houston We Have a Problem. His nickname is just Houston. I've never given a more appropriate name to a kitten.

My favorite kennel name is for a smooth collie named Keepsake Lone Pine No Hair To Go.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Locke said:


> There's a husky around here named Philip, and a pug named Turtle.


I used to call Patch, Turtle. That was the main thing I called him for about 2 years. And I just called him that to see if he responds to it, and he still does. XD Lmao.

One of my friends has a Shih Tzu named Stinky Tink. And a friend of my brothers has a pit bull named Pickles. Oh, and I know a girl with an obese black and white dog named Shamoo.

They arent dogs, but one of my friends has cats named Pancake, Mrs. Buttersworth (Butters for short) and Velcro.

And when I volunteered at the local Humane Society, there was a white cat named Cracker.

Edit: Oh and I also know of two basset hounds named Flash and Lightning.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> I dunno, I think Nubs is a pretty darn silly name for a Pit Bull...


Nubs is an awesome name!


----------



## Meadow's Mom (May 13, 2010)

Our neighbors have a dachshund named Relish


----------



## sugarglass (Mar 10, 2011)

i named my german shep Lucifer when i was a goth teenager! 
we did shorten it to Luci though. and ironically she was the sweetest, kindest doggie ever!

my hamster is Brian, i too love human names on animals!

my teenie chorkie is called Clover.
i love the manga/anime series Honey and Clover and it was also in memory of my late mother who loved sitting on grass looking for 4 leaf clovers on warm summer evenings with me as a baby.


----------

